# I rate this a great buy.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I paid $15.00 for this at an auction sale, sells for $150.00 new. It didn't work so I got out my electric tester and discovered the heat element was bad (same as a 1500 watt water heater element.). 










Put the new element in and it started working right away. My capping had drained for 4 days and no more honey was coming from them. I put them in the melter and set the temp for 120F over night. Next morning I drained about 90 lbs of honey from it. 
I then set the temp for 150F and melted down the wax. Note to self coat the pail with Pam or mold release to get wax from the pail. I had to cut the pail in half.








This nice yellow wax is selling on E bay for $4.00 to $5.00 a pound.

I would call this a good buy even at the brand new cost of $150.00. I will now remelt the wax in it and pour it in my retangle mold blocks to sell.

 Al


----------



## nz1h (Aug 19, 2004)

All i can say is WOW heck of a good buy!!!
I would love to find those kind of buy 

Alain


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Al......remember......we've met before at an auction and I thought I got such a good deal........(again, thanks for the help in loading that monster [email protected]#!~~), but all I've got to say is.......*TAKE ME WITH YOU WHEN YOU GO NEXT TIME!!!.......PLEASE???? LOL * 

Great buy on your part.


----------



## notenoughtime (Aug 13, 2007)

Congrads...looks like you got a great deal.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks, you got to watch the auction sale bills.
Copper Kid, I bought that wax melter at that same sale you got the extractor. 
Fact is I got a great deal at that sale. Remember that three bowl SS sink? Ya I paid $250.00 for it and had/have not seen one sell for less than $400.00 since.
All total that day for $330.00 I got the wax melter, a pail heater, one whole stuffed to the top pick up load of 1 & 2 pound queen line glass jars with lids, two pick up loads and a trailer load of deep and super hives. Went back in April and got a colony of bees left in the field behind that honey house. 

 Al


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Who's the manufacturer?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not sure who the MFG. is but is is sold thru W.T. Kelley company. I sent them a picure of the tag and serial number and they sent me an owners manual for it.

http://go.netgrab.com/secure/kelleystore/asp/product.asp?product=156

I see the price has went up $30.00 over the paper catalog.

 Al


----------

